# Kacheras



## il_sikh (Oct 27, 2006)

Greetings,
What exactly constitutes a kacheras (the short breeches)? What I mean is does it matter what material they're made from, the length, etc.? Can one go buy regular white boxer shorts to wear or is there something specific? Thanks for your help!


----------



## gurkipreet kaur (Oct 27, 2006)

waheguru ji kakhalsa waheguru ji ki  fateh
as far as i know 
they are made in special way...no white boxerz! lol


----------



## ssg (Jan 27, 2007)

my opinion on this is simple. Kesh, kara, kirpan, kanga, kachera all symbolize something important. Understanding the concept of it is more important than worry about whether your kanga is made of beech wood or oak (hehe)...kachera is used to cover the body, because in the gurus period the bahmans dressed like gandhi..all exposed in skimpy rags (to present simplicity?)..the reason why Sri guru gobind singh ji said it was important for his sikhs to present themselves in a respectful manor, and to make sikhs realise that dressing in such way wouldnt get you to vaheguru (it was a waste of time)

Worrying about materials etc is way too superficial, remember waheguru is anything and everything, god wont judge you as a "lost-follower" if you wear boxer-shorts. There are a lot of pakandee's out there claiming you should only wear steel kara n so fourth...remember gods infinite power and presence and you will soon come to realise the "significance" of your question 
hope it helped 
ps. im a sikh (19 years of age) i took amrit with my father- but i was only 5. although i keep uncut hair and believe in the guru's word, everything i have learnt about sikhi has been from my beloved father, im sure there are plenty of other people who can help you.. I think the best thing to do is ask yourself the question and try to answer it using common sense rather than asking for peoples (mixed) views...after all sikhi is common sense  we are just to egoistic and arrogant to realise it 

bol chuk maaf


----------



## MKAUR1981 (Jan 29, 2007)

WJKK WJKF



> There are a lot of pakandee's out there claiming you should only wear steel kara n so fourth.


 
Sorry, I'm going off the topic itself, but always thought that Kara should sarab Loha (pure iron).  I'll be honest that I do not know any quotes from the Guru Granth Sahib to support this.  

I've seen many weddings where the groom is given a gold Kara from his father-in-law and I don't personally agree with them.


----------



## Hai_Bhi_Sach (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Kachera*

The following is a general viewpoint of the undergarment known as Kachera. 

Kachera is an essentially an undergarment and is made from cotton material. The significance of the Kachera worn by a Sikh is that it is a halfway mark garment between a trouser and a conventional underwear (or Boxer short). It usually runs almost up to the knee level. It is the only most dignified undergarment that is worn by a Sikh or Khalsa in in public without wearing over a trouser or a pyjama etc.

The Kachera is also known as a “Rave Kachera” or “Barekaan Wala Kachera”. The name “Rave Kachera” comes from the fact that the cloth it is turned diagonally (i.e. at 45 degrees to the direction it has been woven) and sewn together to form a tube which is then further shaped. Hence the word Rave(diagonal). The name “Barekaan Wala Kachera” comes from the fact that unlike a conventional boxer short, when you sit down on your feet you will almost expose your genitals. Whereas the “Barekaan Wala Kachera”, because the way it is cut and sewn together, it clings to your thighs as if it has put the breaks on hence giving the wearer a dignified appearance. The leg opening closes up tight against the thighs. 

Why invent the special Kachera for the Sikhs? In fact the kachera predates Sikh history and has its roots back to the times on “Ram”. There main reason for the existence of this particular design is that during the times of our Gurus the “Sikh Worrior” had to be ready for battle at all times (Tyaar ber Tyaaar). The Sikh warrior did not have the time to change clothes if attacked at any hour of the day or night. The Kachera allowed the Sikh warrior to operate in combat freely and without any hindrance or restriction. Sikhs fought many battles only wearing this undergarment. The Kachera thus plays a very important part in Sikhs daily life. A Sikh Warrior is always ready to go into action. The Kachera is thus an important part of a Sikh attire.


----------



## Kellysingh (Oct 1, 2011)

what size kacheras would i wear? site i found some on were only in 14 and 16.  i live in the USA and im 5'11, 133lbs.  do these kacheras have draw strings to pull tight or keep them on?


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Oct 1, 2011)

Kachcheras are generally free size. But I think you should take the size 16 so that they come down to your knees. Yes they have draw strings.


----------



## Kellysingh (Oct 1, 2011)

ok ty for info. idk how properly say ty as a sikh.  still student.


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Oct 1, 2011)

Hahaha all is well. All the best!


----------



## Ishna (Oct 1, 2011)

Are kachera so baggy as to be noticable under regular Western office wear (slacks / trousers)?

I have been pondering how to add kachera to my wardrobe but most of my other clothing is probably tight enough that the bulk of the kachera would then be obvious.  Please don't think I wear immodest clothing, I wear regular clothing for my town which is modest but probably too tight for kachera, is what I'm trying to say.

Obviously there would be no issue if we always wore salwar kameez, but that is not yet practical for me.

Is the design of kachera for females different from that for males?

Is the kachera more relevant in the context of some rehat maryada's I've seen where the wearing of pyjama pants or trousers is prohibited?  (or perhaps I read it wrong as that seems a bit odd).

Thanks
Ishna


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Oct 1, 2011)

Isna Ji I think what they represent is more important than actual design.


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Oct 1, 2011)

Hmm yes they are generally baggy. I think they can be worn easily under jeans and thick cotton trousers. Design of kachchera is not different for men, women but its best to have them custom made if you can.

PS: Many people face this problem and learn to stitch them.


----------



## Joginder Singh Foley (Oct 2, 2011)

The best place for kachera is to talk to your Sikh friends about  Kachera as i've allways been above to find someone who's wife/mother/sister/grandmother etc is more than willing to make kachera as you whant them as i have size issues with shop bought Kachera the size issues being with me at over 6ft and 350 pounds and 40 inch thighs nobody makes kachera in "Man-mountain" sizes to fit a giant lump like me!! so yes ask with your Singh brothers or sisters and you will find a "Nanaji" with a sewing machine who will be happy to make Kachera the way you want them 



:redturban:


----------



## BhagatSingh (Oct 2, 2011)

Contary to what most people believe, a kachhera is *not an underwear*. They are shorts. Before the kachera, a very similar legwear existed called a dhoti. A kachera keeps the shape and comfort of the dhoti but makes it easier to wear. Dhoti is wrapped, whereas a kachera is stiched together and worn like shorts. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Rajpoots_2.png - dhoti
http://www.sikh-heritage.co.uk/movements/Nihangs/nihang4.jpg - kachhera

Now if you really want to wear a kachera and another unecessary pair of pants over them  then it is possible to get kacheras that are small leave 1/2 to 2/3 of the thigh uncovered that can be worn like an underwear under anything.


----------



## Ishna (Oct 2, 2011)

Are kachera necessary in this day and age?  If the purpose was to give a Sikh a dignified appearance since the other clothing available at the time was not sufficient, what do we think now that clothing design and availability has changed? 

If the shorts were in fact to be worn by themselves in Guru Gobind Singh's day (with a top, I believe), then what of the women?  Did they get around in shorts as well?  Or did they wear their salwar over the top of their kachera?  Or did they not wear kachera?

I don't think there's an answer to this question because we have no records.  If we do, please show me. 

Ish


----------



## BhagatSingh (Oct 2, 2011)

It was never about appearance. In Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji, inner condition comes first, appearances come and go. 

Women did not wear these. Dhoti, the precursor to kachhera, is male clothing. Sikh women would wear salwar kameez, ghagra choli or sari, instead. They wouldn't wear turbans either (though one image shows a keski). They would have a chunni that covered their heads in public or in front of elders.

Here, there are some old sketches and paintings. Some modern ones in the mix, but they are easily discernable.
http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sikh-heritage/33464-dedicated-all-sikh-women-photo-essay.html

I dont think they wore underwears in those days. They are only necessary if you wear tight clothing with uncomfortable fabric, like jeans, or miniskirts...

With dhoti, lungi, kachhera, pajama, chola, salwar kameez, ghagra choli and sari, etc underwears are rather unnecesary.


----------



## Ishna (Oct 2, 2011)

There is one very good reason for females between the ages of about 10 and 50 to wear underwear...

Bhagat ji, my understanding of kachera was that they maintain the Sikh's dignified appearance no matter how his body is (crouching, running, lying down with his legs in the air, climbing a tree, etc).  A second meaning given to the kachera is as a reminder of good sexual conduct.  And not to get food poisoning because I dare say they're tricky to remove in times of emergency...!

I'm trying to figure out then, what Singhni's need to wear?  It seems the Khalsa uniform is for men.  What about Khalsa women?  It hurts me to know us women have to wear men's clothes to 'advance spiritually'.  Perhaps that's just a flaw in my perception.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Oct 2, 2011)

Ishna ji Indian clothing in general maintains an Indian's dignified appearance. Private parts remain concealed even if you dont wear an underwear under Indian clothes.

About that one good reason. Hmm... i am not sure how Indian women handled it back in the day. But a kachhera will not help you there.

IMO clothes will not advance you spiritually. Just do a search on srigranth.org on "turban" and you'll know what I mean. 
Singhs and Singhnis back then just wore what people wore those days, they were concerned with greater things. So just wear what is comfortable and move on. It's not a big deal.


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Oct 2, 2011)

I guess they wore kachheras with long cholas on top of it. And the cloth was thicker than what we find today, an understanding in making Kachhera from shorts to under garment.


----------



## Ishna (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks for the clarifying statement on Indian clothing, ji.  I'm only going on what I've read about kachera so far.  Perhaps I haven't been reading the right sources.

And I may have worded my spiritual advancement comment wrong.  What I'm trying to convey is that becoming Khalsa is seen as a more devout state within the Sikh panth.  That is my understanding.  And to be Khalsa, you have to wear the uniform.  And the uniform is for men - there is no separate uniform for women that I can tell, so we wear the male uniform.  Which includes the male shorts.  Which become an undergarment for women and, these days, most men who wear pants over their shorts.

So the question really needs to be, what is the purpose of kachera and how should they be constructed to a) still be kachera and b) be worn as an undergarment?


----------



## BhagatSingh (Oct 2, 2011)

Ishna ji,
Kachheras for women are made much smaller. like I have said you can find ones that leave 1/2 to 2/3 of the thigh uncovered, similar to boxer shorts. Wear those ones.

Are they not available in a nearby Gurudwara?


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 2, 2011)

Well I have been waiting a day for someone to drop this line and no one has. So I will.

You know an Internet forum thread has reached classic form when we get our "knickers in a knot."

Ishna ji is asking some practical questions, and I wish I knew the answer. Who wants his/her kechera all bunched up? The distraction of it seems to defeat the purpose of kechera from the beginning. Here are some things from the thread so far that puzzle me, and I hope Ishna gets answers to the questions she asked.

1. Going commando does not match well with the vows taken at amrit sanchar. 

2. Who knows what women wore under their outer wear in the Gurus' times, just by looking at photographs?

3. The only Sikhs that I know of who do not wear kechera under other pants/trousers/salwar are Nihangs. For all others, kechera are underwear. But then I don't know it all.

4. First written mention of kechera was probably in Bhai Nand Lal's rehit, and most likely mentioned in other sources, which I cannot cite off the top of my head. 

5. Today, the Sikh Rehat Maryada requires kechera of both men and women. So these are part of the 5 kakkars, though I would avoid the term "uniform." The kakkars are articles of faith. "Uniform" does seem to stress a "look" rather than a state of heart and soul.

6. All Ishna wants to know is how to make/construct kechera that are compatible with modern dress. She is not conflicted about whether a Khalsa wears them, or does not. 

Tradition tells us that the kechera were designed as an improvement over dhoti by Guru Gobind Singh, and were worn by his fighting force before the first Baisakhi. Why would a Sikh warrior want to be caught with his dhoti down? This again cannot be proved, but the common sense of it persuades me.


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Oct 2, 2011)

> And the uniform is for men - there is no separate uniform for women that I can tell, so we wear the male uniform.


 
What makes you think so


----------



## BhagatSingh (Oct 2, 2011)

Kanwaljit Singh ji,


Kanwaljit Singh said:


> I guess they wore kachheras with long cholas on top of it. And the cloth was thicker than what we find today, an understanding in making Kachhera from shorts to under garment.


We see them wearing short cholas in paintings.


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Oct 2, 2011)

What is the problem here?  Kacheray are comfortable, modest and mandated as one of the 5 kakkars.  

Most of mine are made by my beloved mother-in-law, stitch by stitch, hand sewn in lovely pastel shades.  I have used them as the bottoms of a swim suit as well as shorts in the summertime, although usually in my own yard.

They are cut in such a way that no matter how you twist and squirm, your business remains covered, thus allowing you to fight whatever battles may occur without loss of modesty.  I have looked and looked online for a proper pattern and have been unable to find one.  I admit that I do not know exactly how to cut them and would really appreciate someone somewhere posting explicit directions.

One more comment on kachera can be found in a  recent post in _The Road To Khalistan_, Sewa.


----------



## Ishna (Oct 3, 2011)

Bhagat ji, I've never asked about them at the Gurdwara I go to.  I asked about getting keski fabric and they looked at me funny so I don't know how I'd ask about kachera!  I'm sure if I brought it up with Gyani ji he'd understand though.  What a strange thing to talk about to a man though!  *starts blushing already *

SPNadmin ji: thanks for summarising the thread!  

Kanwaljit ji:  there is a reference somewhere (I can dig it up if you like) about Mai Bhago, where she is honoured with the male clothing to be one of Guru Gobind Singh's group.  I can find peace with the issue if I am reasonable with myself and consider that a standard method of dress was required and the one chosen is the most practical.  Now whether or not it is male or female style is beside the point.  Females can jazz up the look with a chunni.

Mai ji: thanks for the personal info.   I love it, it gives discussion a reality check and brings the lifestyle into the real world.  Checking your link out now.

Maybe I'll buy some 'shapewear' for the thighs and call them my kachera. teehee


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Oct 3, 2011)

> Mai Bhago, where she is honoured with the male clothing to be one of Guru Gobind Singh's group


 
Really? But it still doesn't make male one different from female attire. The basic idea is of wide pyajama like wear which comes down to knees using a triangle cut and has string long enough that it can be tied all way around after knotting up.


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Oct 3, 2011)

I have also heard that Mai Bhago story.   Be careful, though, the 3HOs have come up with a whole legend about Mai Bhago that has no basis in any facts I have ever heard.  Something about her going mad and running off to the forest...I'll try to find a link, if you're interested.

I found the link.  It is Mai Bhago and the Forty Liberated Ones. 

There is no magic in kachera - aside from perhaps the magic of an undergarment that doesn't bind or pinch or ride up.


----------



## Seeker9 (Oct 3, 2011)

Interesting thread....
:singhsippingcoffee:

My Dad wears them so I have a general idea of what they look like but am unable to comment on the specifics of their construction!

I will comment on purpose though..forgive me if I am stating the obvious...but I always assumed it was to do with purity and chastity, the most important feature being the well-tied and knotted "nalla"

The concept being it requires specific effort, forethought and intent before you undo the knot................

:}8-:


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Oct 3, 2011)

Seeker9 said:


> The concept being it requires specific effort, forethought and intent before you undo the knot................



Provided you are not taking water pills. Just kidding.:blueturban:

On a serious note, Kachera is one of the best well thought and quite intricate designs and it serves the purpose it has been made for.

My Brazilian brother, David Gomes Dias came from Brazil to attend my Anand Karaj in 1989 which was held in Los Angeles. He took with him all the 5 Kakaars which had 2 Kacheras. He loved the design, and was awestruck the way they were stitched and put together. He tried to get them made in Brazil. He found a genius seamstress who took one of the kacheras apart and sewed him some. He wears them at home in the place of shorts.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Oct 6, 2011)

Tejwant Singh said:


> Provided you are not taking water pills. Just kidding.:blueturban:
> 
> 
> Tejwant Singh



Actually, on a serious note, it has greatly improved the dexterity i my left hand after having a stroke.  (Just try tying it one-handed.  I can be done, sort of...)


----------

